# Bucharest



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I recently visited Bucharest and there is a surprising number of excellent coffee shops, I would say it's much easier to find good coffee in Bucharest than where I am (Copenhagen) or even London where outside central/east there's pretty much nothing.

Some highlights:

Bandit Speciality Coffee - this was my #1 favorite, serving espresso from EK43 and very nice pour overs from Colonna and Manhattan Coffee Roasters. Even got to see the Acacia bean counter in action there.

Bob Coffee Lab - A cafe owned by WRC 2016 Winner, mostly naturals to choose from so not my #1 preference but still the espresso was excellent, the pour over I tried was a little underextracted. Very nice space, especially outside.

Two Minutes - A tiny space run by pretty much a single barista, serving great espressos from Right Side Coffee in Barcelona

Steam Coffee Shop - Again another tiny space just around the corner from Bob, looked very nice though but looked too busy to try as I was in a hurry

Origo - This one is the most famous however unsurprisingly it was packed to brim on a weekend with perfect weather so didn't get to try either.

Also passed by several other shops that looks great, such as Orygnys, COFI, VanFruct, Fellow One and Artichoke, but I was already too caffeinated from my limited time.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

I've been to Bucharest quite a few times. The coffee scene there is pretty good - they are experiencing a boom right now. I haven't tried Bandit though. I'll make sure to visit next time.


----------

